# New DSLR at the End of March [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 28, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/new-dslr-at-the-end-of-march-cr2/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/new-dslr-at-the-end-of-march-cr2/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Replacement to 60D?

</strong>We’ve been hearing over the last few days about an <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/2013-predictions-for-canon-eos-products/" target="_blank">announcement coming at the end of March</a>, the exact date is unknown at this time. If I were a betting man, I’d say it’ll be the 19th or 26th of March, 2013.</p>
<p>We’ll see a new DSLR, most likely the replacement for the EOS 60D.</p>
<p>There’s no spec list to speak of yet, but we’re quite confident that the 70D will be a big step up from the 60D in terms of specs. We expect it to return to the level that the EOS 50D was at, especially in the build quality area. No more “super Rebel” for the XXD line. This will then push the 7D Mark II to a higher level as well.</p>
<p>No mention of lenses being announced, though we’ll probably see a few new PowerShots. At this time, no mention of a G1 X replacement.</p>
<p><em><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732047-REG/Canon_4460B003_EOS_60D_DSLR_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS 60D $799 at B&H Photo</a></strong></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## RGF (Feb 28, 2013)

Looking forward to the 70d - need to replace by wife's aged rebel XTi and would hate to buy her a 60d given its age.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Nikon. With your release of the D7100 you pushed Canon to release the 70D. 

Now, please release your D400, I want a new 7DII.


----------



## CanNotYet (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, if this is back to 50D with AFMA and metal body, I might choose this one over a 7D (depends on AF really). Hope it is available shortly after announced, so we don't have to wait until summer to get it.


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Feels like after seeing the D7100 Canon feels it's time to release the 70D. I have no interest in such a camera, but I admit I'm curious to see what it will be like - and at what price.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 28, 2013)

Always in response to nikon eh canon? I remember when it was the other way around.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 28, 2013)

Look at the 60D and the T3i.... the only real difference was that the 60D had better sealing, a faster burst rate, and a shoulder display. I can see Canon doing the same with a 70D and the T4i..... 

Personally, I don't expect the 70D to be more than an incremental improvement. If you give it all the bells and whistles plus new sensor technology, where does that leave the 7D2 to differentiate itself? Didn't Canon say that the 7D2 was going to be "revolutionary"?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 28, 2013)

_This will then push the 7D Mark II to a higher_ price_ level as well._

Fixed.


----------



## facedodge (Feb 28, 2013)

This falls in line with the earlier prediction by Nippon Camera Magazine

http://www.canonwatch.com/nippon-camera-magazine-predicts-next-canon-announcements-70d-t5i-eos-me-7d2-3d/

Essentially translates into:

Canon EOS 70D in March
Canon EOS Kiss X7i (Rebel T5i/EOS 700D) in June
Canon EOS Me (next mirrorless camera) in July
Canon EOS 7D Mark II in September
Canon EOS 3D (the mighty big megapixel DSLR) in October


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 28, 2013)

For the love that is holy, I hope we can read the camera spec and not have too many WTF? moments. Im dying for a new body. My backup t2i (love it!) af went wacky just in time for fashion week. I think i have had AF issues with every canon ive ever owned...wtf


----------



## x-vision (Feb 28, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> No more “super Rebel” for the XXD line.



Hmm. 

Considering the lame 6D specs, I'm actually expecting that the 70D will get Rebel-ized even further. 
I'd be glad to be wrong, though.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 28, 2013)

Would be nice if they up the spec level to the 'old' xxD line, I have fond memories of my 40D and still think the 60D build is inferior.


----------



## Frage (Feb 28, 2013)

I think of new sensor, touchscreen and WiFi, that's it.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn... this will force the price of the 7D lower and lower, and I still can't sell it as I am waiting for the rumored 7DII (or the 5DIII if the 7DII underwhelms). 
Wish the 7DII was released before the 70D (like 5DIII before 6D- so the 5DII prices didn't drop right away and people could do a 5D upgrade without losing much)... :'(


----------



## preppyak (Feb 28, 2013)

Frage said:


> I think of new sensor, touchscreen and WiFi, that's it.


I actually wouldn't be surprised if they basically made it a 7D with a swivel screen (and wifi/gps). They can still incorporate that screen into a 50D/7D style body.

I'm not expecting a new sensor, though it'll be really embarassing if they don't have a new one. Hopefully they roll out a new one that will trickle down to the T5i, and the 7DII gets its own special thing.


----------



## JoeDavid (Feb 28, 2013)

I doubt that Canon will release anything that threatens the Nikon D7100 if it delivers on the image quality that is being claimed. The few sample images look pretty good. If Nikon has indeed worked around the moiré problem and no longer needs an AA filter, the images will be sharper than anything Canon will put out there in a 70D. It's unclear to me whether their solution is a change in the sensor itself or purely in firmware/software...


----------



## dstppy (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a 60D and a 5DmkII, seriously . . . all we need is digicV, that dual MFA . . . and maybe a touch of better usable high-iso.

For all the moaning about this camera, it's all come from people that didn't buy/use it.


----------



## ddashti (Feb 28, 2013)

Not for another month, huh? Well, at least there will be _something_ way before the 7D Mark II!


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Feb 28, 2013)

I think this is going to be a SWEET camera. I LOVE my 50D and feel it can only really be improved without a huge leap in price would be better ISO performance at the high-end. The highest useable ISO on it is 1600. 3200 would be very good and 6400 would be great! Add WiFi and it would be a long-term keeper. I would consider replacing the 50D with the 70D for my walkabout camera. But the 50D is just too good to spend another $600/net for 1 - 2 stops in ISO performance and WiFi...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2013)

Looking good to be returning to build of 40d/50d hope it is in same body as the 7d and would come with Wi-fi and GPS like the great 6D.

Hope Nikon is following and release a D400 with those 2 features Wi-fi & Gps without coughing up few hundred ££ for optional extras and also giving some pressure to Canon to release the Canon 7d MK 2.


----------



## meli (Feb 28, 2013)

Frage said:


> I think of new sensor, touchscreen and WiFi, that's it.


direct post to FB button would be nice too ;D


----------



## dlleno (Feb 28, 2013)

preppyak said:


> Frage said:
> 
> 
> > I think of new sensor, touchscreen and WiFi, that's it.
> ...



It will no doubt have a new sensor. The question is will the sensor be from a new technology cycle i.e. 180nm or will it be some incremental improvement on the old. For example 6d like improvements over 5d3. Sadly I expect the latter but if the former it may give 
some clues into the 7d. However since all indications are that 7d2 will be a bug splash, this really increases the interest in what exactly canon will show in the 70d without stealing too much thunder from the 7d2


----------



## dlleno (Feb 28, 2013)

And we are assuming that the "new DSLR in March" is 70d. Maybe we should start a cr1 rumor that it will be 7d2! Lol


----------



## TeenTog (Feb 28, 2013)

One of the major complaints about the 60D is the high ISO performance, so im guesing that Canon will probably have to develop a new sensor to deal withthat. No, because it's not full-frame, It wont be close to the %D3 or 1DX, but it should at least be better (acceptable images att 6400?). Anyway, Since its a big step up from the 60D, it'll be interesting to see whether they include one or two Dig!c V processors, and what the frame rate will look like.


----------



## pierlux (Feb 28, 2013)

dlleno said:


> And we are assuming that the "new DSLR in March" is 70d. Maybe we should start a cr1 rumor that it will be 7d2! Lol


Mhhh... What about it being the entry level 1100D/T3 replacement instead? That would be a cold shower for all of us that can't wait putting our hands on a (hopefully amazing) 7D2 or 70D. I'm afraid we'll see the 7D2 in 2014, maybe announced end 2013. I think the 2013 dSLRs are going to be the 1100D/T3, 60D and 650D/T4i replacements, in this order. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## EvillEmperor (Feb 28, 2013)

Since I just got a 5D MK III with 24-105, I won't be able to buy any camera stuff until I graduate. But I am still interested in what goes on.


----------



## ITshooter (Mar 1, 2013)

I could see the 70D being what an incremental update to what the 7D might have been. 

If Canon is about to introduce a new sensor technology in the 7D Mk II, there's no reason not to throw the best of the outgoing generation's tech at the 70D. I have no idea how much improvement's possible, but Canon managed to milk sensor-level improvements moving between the 1Ds Mk III/ 5D Mk II sensors to the 5D Mk III/ 1D X sensors. Since all of those models were derived from the same process, I think it's reasonable to assume Canon can produce an improved ASP-C sensor without dipping into 7D Mk II tech. And that's just hardware-level tech. If they decide to throw a 5+ chip in, it might be a decent performer, even by modern standards. It won't be able to reach Nikon's dynamic range but if it competes on resolution and offers superior or equal low light, it will be the best APS-C sensor Canon has produced to date, and a legitimate reason for many Rebel, XXD and 7D shooters to upgrade. 

The 70D could also have: the 7D's AF, All-I and IPB video codecs at the typical frame rates, tele/wide AFMA, WiFi, GPS, 7 fps, build quality similar to the 50D, various perks like built-in HDR, etc. 

At $1200 or so, that doesn't beat the D7100 on paper, per se, but given recent history, it would be competitive enough. If Canon goes nuts and releases it at $1000 or something, it sounds like a great deal. 

The 7D Mark II, meanwhile, could debut the allegedly awesome new sensor tech. It could also have robust build and sealing, 1D X/ 5D Mark III-style AF, 10 fps, and maybe even the 1D X metering. Several rumors have mentioned video, which makes one imagine Canon's going beyond the status quo here. This could be anything from 1080p at 60fps to better resolution (e.g. the 1D C Super 35 crop mode). This theoretical 7D Mk II would be an obvious upgrade for holdout 7D owners. It would also compel attention from the video crowd, even if they already have 5D Mark IIIs. More importantly, it would do so without stepping on the C line's toes. It would also be a nice jump for advanced Rebel users, as well as 60D holdouts. And I could see lots of full frame owners picking up one of these as a second body. 

I don't have a speck of evidence for any of this. But it seems reasonable enough to me, and if my intuition is correct, I'd consider the 70D a respectable camera. Not cutting edge but a solid step up for a lot of current users.


----------



## pierlux (Mar 1, 2013)

ITshooter said:


> I could see the 70D being what an incremental update to what the 7D might have been.
> 
> If Canon is about to introduce a new sensor technology in the 7D Mk II, there's no reason not to throw the best of the outgoing generation's tech at the 70D. I have no idea how much improvement's possible, but Canon managed to milk sensor-level improvements moving between the 1Ds Mk III/ 5D Mk II sensors to the 5D Mk III/ 1D X sensors. Since all of those models were derived from the same process, I think it's reasonable to assume Canon can produce an improved ASP-C sensor without dipping into 7D Mk II tech. And that's just hardware-level tech. If they decide to throw a 5+ chip in, it might be a decent performer, even by modern standards. It won't be able to reach Nikon's dynamic range but if it competes on resolution and offers superior or equal low light, it will be the best APS-C sensor Canon has produced to date, and a legitimate reason for many Rebel, XXD and 7D shooters to upgrade.
> 
> ...



I agree, makes perfect sense to me. Except that I think Canon will try to match Nikon's 24 MP at least with one of the APS-C cameras, likely the 70D, and it seems rather unlikely they can milk IQ improvements from a denser sensor with the current tech. They did it with the current FF cameras, but without shrinking pixels. I would be very pleased to finally see differentiation in Canon's crop dSLRs sensors, as it is now for FF. Should the rumored high MP FF come out, there'll be 4 different FF sensors, why not the same for APS-C?


----------



## x-vision (Mar 1, 2013)

ITshooter said:


> I don't have a speck of evidence for any of this. But it seems reasonable enough to me, and if my intuition is correct, I'd consider the 70D a respectable camera. Not cutting edge but a solid step up for a lot of current users.



Excellent analysis. Agree on all accounts. 

Canon will likely put a new 20mp sensor in the 70D, based on their old tech. 
Later, they will put this sensor in the new Rebel, the GX2, and the EOS-M.

The new sensor tech will likely be introduced in 7DII. 
That's what makes the most sense, at least. 
Canon might surely have other plans.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 1, 2013)

ITshooter said:


> I could see the 70D being what an incremental update to what the 7D might have been.
> 
> If Canon is about to introduce a new sensor technology in the 7D Mk II, there's no reason not to throw the best of the outgoing generation's tech at the 70D. I have no idea how much improvement's possible, but Canon managed to milk sensor-level improvements moving between the 1Ds Mk III/ 5D Mk II sensors to the 5D Mk III/ 1D X sensors. Since all of those models were derived from the same process, I think it's reasonable to assume Canon can produce an improved ASP-C sensor without dipping into 7D Mk II tech. And that's just hardware-level tech. If they decide to throw a 5+ chip in, it might be a decent performer, even by modern standards. It won't be able to reach Nikon's dynamic range but if it competes on resolution and offers superior or equal low light, it will be the best APS-C sensor Canon has produced to date, and a legitimate reason for many Rebel, XXD and 7D shooters to upgrade.
> 
> ...




This very well could be the story.


----------



## AprilForever (Mar 1, 2013)

Prolly 70 D, maybe some jockeying iterations, likely nothing earthshattering...

The Earth SHattering mess will come when the 7D MK II is announced!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 1, 2013)

To those who complain about "boring" or "incremental" upgrades, not just on this thread but on many CR threads, I would ask how much better can cameras really get? Just about any model SLR made today by any manufacturer gives astounding results. Camera improvements in the last four years or so are so amazing that it is almost inconceivable to me they can really get much better. "Usable" high ISO of "only" 1600 or 3200 is not good enough? There was a time not too long ago that most of us would never use film above 400 ISO. I used 100 ISO slide film almost exclusively (often pushed to 200 for animal photography) and was ecstatic when Provia 400X came out with an acceptable level of grain. The fact that I can use my 5D2 (the only DSLR I have ever owned) at 800 with essentially the same quality as 100, and even 1600 to make fine poster prints, still boggles my mind.


----------



## Gcon (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't care for metal bodies. I care more for metal lenses. For bodies - I don't plan to own them for more than 5 years. Even the cheapest of plastic will hold up under those conditions.

I do care for an improved sensor. I hate the 18MP cropped sensor of the current Canon crop. It has to go. I preferred the 450Ds sensor to the current ones. Less crappy noise. Sure there's not as many MPs so not as sharp, but I'll take per-pixel goodness over noisy sharpness.

Also much needed is wifi, gps and touchscreen, in all but the entry level model. Looking forward to 5DIV having this, and an improved sensor. Then I'll keep using that body till it breaks, or 5 years (whatever comes first).


----------



## Pr0wler (Mar 1, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Look at the 60D and the T3i.... the only real difference was that the 60D had better sealing, a faster burst rate, and a shoulder display. I can see Canon doing the same with a 70D and the T4i.....
> 
> Personally, I don't expect the 70D to be more than an incremental improvement. If you give it all the bells and whistles plus new sensor technology, where does that leave the 7D2 to differentiate itself? Didn't Canon say that the 7D2 was going to be "revolutionary"?



One of the biggest reasons I bought the 60D was the size which is a big difference from the rebels. I had a 350D before and without a vertical grip it is very unstable and uncomfortable. The plastic body which makes the 60D lighter is not really a bad thing on my list either.


----------



## that1guyy (Mar 1, 2013)

It wouldn't make sense to give the 70D the old sensor. That would mean the 70D would be stuck with obsolete technology until 2015. That's just ridiculous and I hope Canon is smart enough to know that.

the XXD line is for enthusiasts and semi-pros and those buyers are savvy enough to know when they're getting garbage. I think to compete with the D7100 Canon has to bring its new sensor with improved dynamic range and noise performance in the 70D, have AFMA, 100% viewfinder, at least 6fps, and built in wi-fi.

I can also hope for 1080p 60p video, built in timelapse and hdr modes, better weather sealing, and a 2x crop mode like the D7100.


----------



## VanWeddings (Mar 1, 2013)

that1guyy said:


> It wouldn't make sense to give the 70D the old sensor. That would mean the 70D would be stuck with obsolete technology until 2015. That's just ridiculous and I hope Canon is smart enough to know that.
> 
> the XXD line is for enthusiasts and semi-pros and those buyers are savvy enough to know when they're getting garbage. I think to compete with the D7100 Canon has to bring its new sensor with improved dynamic range and noise performance in the 70D, have AFMA, 100% viewfinder, at least 6fps, and built in wi-fi.
> 
> I can also hope for 1080p 60p video, built in timelapse and hdr modes, better weather sealing, and a 2x crop mode like the D7100.



so hoping you are right. if it's just a souped up t4i it's a definite pass.

but there's no way canon puts in 1080p60 video. that would make it too good, and canon's number one fear is making something that's too good


----------



## pedro (Mar 1, 2013)

that1guyy said:


> It wouldn't make sense to give the 70D the old sensor. That would mean the 70D would be stuck with obsolete technology until 2015.



I would say so. New sensor tech in the 70D can be taken as a sign for Canon's general improvement in sensor tech. And it gives us a faint idea about how FF sensors might improve. My 5D3 is a great cam. Looking at its output sometimes even above ISO 25k (getting great pics even at 51k) I guess that there's some space for IQ improvement. So whatever further improvement we'll see within the next 3 to 4 years starts now. With new sensortech in the 70D.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 1, 2013)

pedro said:


> I would say so. New sensor tech in the 70D can be taken as a sign for Canon's general improvement in sensor tech.
> .....
> With new sensortech in the 70D.



nice to see that some people still have dreams. ;D


----------



## Peerke (Mar 1, 2013)

If the 70D will be build like 7D or my old 40D and have much improved IQ, I will even consider downgrading my 7D . Although I will miss the FPS probably.


----------



## McTography (Mar 1, 2013)

This is more of general topic question, but if you the 70D does get wifi/gps, what does that actually mean? What are the features of wifi on a dslr? Can you post right to facebook/instagram? Do your photo's auto import/sync to your computer? Is it really anything that great outside the social media benefits?

I'm trying to think of the advantages of having wifi and I can't think of anything more that what i mentioned above. It doesn't seem like a necessary feature on a DSLR, at least for people who take photography to a step above "point and shoot." I would imagine for a point and shoot camera WIFI is probably mandatory these days because rarely are people doing post production. I'm sure these points have been beaten to death but just looking for some advantages of wifi on my dslr...


----------



## wrlphoto (Mar 1, 2013)

McTography said:


> This is more of general topic question, but if you the 70D does get wifi/gps, what does that actually mean? What are the features of wifi on a dslr? Can you post right to facebook/instagram? Do your photo's auto import/sync to your computer? Is it really anything that great outside the social media benefits?
> 
> I'm trying to think of the advantages of having wifi and I can't think of anything more that what i mentioned above. It doesn't seem like a necessary feature on a DSLR, at least for people who take photography to a step above "point and shoot." I would imagine for a point and shoot camera WIFI is probably mandatory these days because rarely are people doing post production. I'm sure these points have been beaten to death but just looking for some advantages of wifi on my dslr...



It's something I actually would love to see. to me the point would be to synch it to my phone so that I can use my phone as a remote screen and adjust exposure and hit the shutter without touching the camera. Would be great for HDR shots where you may need more than 3 shots of bracketing and this will guarantee you wont budge the camera at all. Or just useful for remote shooting in general - exposures of multiple minutes without needing to plug into a computer would be awesome.


----------



## Peerke (Mar 1, 2013)

McTography said:


> This is more of general topic question, but if you the 70D does get wifi/gps, what does that actually mean? What are the features of wifi on a dslr? Can you post right to facebook/instagram? Do your photo's auto import/sync to your computer? Is it really anything that great outside the social media benefits?
> 
> I'm trying to think of the advantages of having wifi and I can't think of anything more that what i mentioned above. It doesn't seem like a necessary feature on a DSLR, at least for people who take photography to a step above "point and shoot." I would imagine for a point and shoot camera WIFI is probably mandatory these days because rarely are people doing post production. I'm sure these points have been beaten to death but just looking for some advantages of wifi on my dslr...



What about sending your pictures straight to the computer, which will show them "instant" on a big (TV) screen. People like to see themself on big screens during an event 8).


----------



## preppyak (Mar 1, 2013)

ITshooter said:


> At $1200 or so, that doesn't beat the D7100 on paper, per se, but given recent history, it would be competitive enough. If Canon goes nuts and releases it at $1000 or something, it sounds like a great deal.


Seeing as they release the Ti series at $999, I can't imagine the 70D being released even close to that price range. The 60D listed at $1099 as the spec'd down version of the 50D. If it's going back up, so will the list price...$1299 if Canon is feeling nice, $1400+ if they aren't. 7DII probably will list around what the 6D does.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 1, 2013)

At last year Focus on Imaging at the NEC Birmingham, UK Canon had the 5D MKIII which was a complete surprise, this year show starts on Sunday 3rd March I wonder if the EOS 60D replacement will turn up there?


----------



## wrlphoto (Mar 1, 2013)

That would be awesome. I checked that show's website and it seems like canon has the biggest booth there. I hope they come out with something good soon as I want to replace my 40D and would like to not have to switch to nikon but the d7100 and d600 both are really tempting...


----------



## K-amps (Mar 1, 2013)

Weeks before the 5diii release, there was a heck of a lot more rumormill buzz than this....


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 1, 2013)

Peerke said:


> McTography said:
> 
> 
> > This is more of general topic question, but if you the 70D does get wifi/gps, what does that actually mean? What are the features of wifi on a dslr? Can you post right to facebook/instagram? Do your photo's auto import/sync to your computer? Is it really anything that great outside the social media benefits?
> ...



That's good for people shooting with clients watching. I'm not a pro, but I've seen fashion/portrait photogs say they'd like to use it for that. 

Also, monitoring star trails or similar shots while your warm and comfortable in your car/house/etc., easier focusing and framing when getting yourself in a shot (you can change some settings like aperture, ISO, focus etc. with the canon app); easier to get a difficult angle shot (camera low and pointed up, or high and pointed down); some animal photogs have said they'd use it to set up a camera somewhere and monitor from further away in a blind to shoot.


----------



## dlleno (Mar 1, 2013)

x-vision said:


> ITshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a speck of evidence for any of this. But it seems reasonable enough to me, and if my intuition is correct, I'd consider the 70D a respectable camera. Not cutting edge but a solid step up for a lot of current users.
> ...



yup I'm expecting an incremental new sensor based on legacy process for the 70D as well, which will make this camera a big yawn for IQ, even if it does return to the 40D build quality with the addition of 6D-like gps and wifi, with dumbed down sufficiently to make room for the 7D2. But if Canon wanted to shake things up they could do one or more of the following

* introduce a 70D next month with 180nm process sensor in the low-20s MP but aimed at the high mp race for those who dont really care or understand the consequences of high pixel density. this would show their cards for the 7D2 of course, stealing some of its thunder which is to "revolutionalize" the crop segement (as undefined as that concept still is). I'm not expecting this to happen, but if it does, then the "revolutionary" aspect of the 7D2 will then be more than a today's 7D with a new sensor plus gps and wifi. 

* the March DSLR could be the 7D2. this is unlikely of course, given the chatter but it would certainly shake things up!


----------



## dlleno (Mar 1, 2013)

Peerke said:


> What about sending your pictures straight to the computer, which will show them "instant" on a big (TV) screen. People like to see themself on big screens during an event 8).



if you are willing to showcase your keeper rate and display all of your non-keepers... that would work.


----------



## OmarSV11 (Mar 1, 2013)

Is this new DSLR the reason why the 6D is going lower and lower in price (http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160931538455&item=160931538455&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466)? Maybe the 70D with FF sensor like I read earlier from another user? I see no other reason, why would a freshly released camera have a dive in price, unless there is something that must accommodate the actual retail price it has... Anyway the cheaper the 6D goes the better for me :S I need a more pro-sumer to pro camera, and the MkIII is beyond my budget.


----------



## Peerke (Mar 2, 2013)

dlleno said:


> Peerke said:
> 
> 
> > What about sending your pictures straight to the computer, which will show them "instant" on a big (TV) screen. People like to see themself on big screens during an event 8).
> ...



I will never do, since I'm just an amature and will never do event photography, but I once saw a guy with a setup like that. Although not all pictures were that good, people just don't care (or look) and are in awe of what they see on the screen, specially if they are on it themself.
There are so many people out there getting payed for the job just because they have a big camera and some other fancy stuff to show, not because they make good pictures and only show post processed keepers.
Compare it with music. There is a small percentage of people listening to music, they will never settle for MP3, but the majority out there don't care (or hear) because they are not listening. 
People at events most of the time don't look at the pictures but just see them.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Mar 2, 2013)

McTography said:


> This is more of general topic question, but if you the 70D does get wifi/gps, what does that actually mean? What are the features of wifi on a dslr? ...
> 
> ... I'm sure these points have been beaten to death but just looking for some advantages of wifi on my dslr...



WiFi done right allows you to send photos to a smart phone or a connected tablet. Then the file can be sent anywhere on the 'net. Besides the social network, an editorial photographer can shoot a job (breaking news, etc) and email the photos *immediately* to the client. Camera to smart phone to client -- simple as that. Panasonic GH3 owners are doing it even as we speak


----------



## AdamJ (Mar 2, 2013)

It seems to me that almost all new Canon DSLRs are underwhelming on paper, yet better in real-world use than the specs initially suggested. Pretty much the opposite of Nikon.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 3, 2013)

McTography said:


> This is more of general topic question, but if you the 70D does get wifi/gps, what does that actually mean? What are the features of wifi on a dslr? Can you post right to facebook/instagram? Do your photo's auto import/sync to your computer? Is it really anything that great outside the social media benefits?
> 
> I'm trying to think of the advantages of having wifi and I can't think of anything more that what i mentioned above. It doesn't seem like a necessary feature on a DSLR, at least for people who take photography to a step above "point and shoot." I would imagine for a point and shoot camera WIFI is probably mandatory these days because rarely are people doing post production. I'm sure these points have been beaten to death but just looking for some advantages of wifi on my dslr...


Think of tethering your camera to a computer with EOS Utility..... only no cord. Remote control over camera controls.... Hook the camera up to a telescope and monitor without laying in the wet grass.... set the camera up by the bird feeder and taking close up shots without a $12,000 lens.... transfering pictures is only the start...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 3, 2013)

Peerke said:


> McTography said:
> 
> 
> > This is more of general topic question, but if you the 70D does get wifi/gps, what does that actually mean? What are the features of wifi on a dslr? Can you post right to facebook/instagram? Do your photo's auto import/sync to your computer? Is it really anything that great outside the social media benefits?
> ...



That'd be awesome to wirelessly send my photos to the jumbotron. Just, awesome.


----------



## iP337 (Mar 3, 2013)

So, will Canon actually try to compete with Nikon this time (in the $1000 range) or will they pull another "6D move" and demand $1500 for a slightly updated 7D with wifi?
I think for Canon to keep my vote they need to address the following with this new DSLR;

1. Price, the Nikon D7100 and D5200 are proving to be great cameras in the $1000 range (give or take a $100 or 2). Also the Panasonic GH3 is another great camera to be had int his range.

2. Noise patterns, I'm aware APS-C won't reach the same low-light performance as "Full Frame" but everyone else's is getting acceptably close, I expect usable ISO 3200 this time.

3. Clean HDMI out, Canon is now the only one without it and they've proved that they are holding it back with firmware so they really shouldn't have an excuse to omit it.

4. Video Moire, it's low on most of the new cameras and this is where the 6D and T4i are failing so Canon needs another win to equal the others in this department with a camera other than the $3000 5D3.

I expect this "70D" to be a 7D with wifi and a slightly lower build quality with a reduction of minor features (1/4000th shutter, 1/200th flash sync, 5fps, SD card slot, no PC sync and no headphone jack) but I hope they took steps (no line-skipping) to make this the best APS-C video DSLR. That would leave the 7D2 to try and be the best APS-C sport/wildlife camera (hopefully with a built-in 2x crop mode like the D7100 but with 10fps and all cross-type AF points ). The 6D's greatest weakness (video moire) could be the 70D's greatest strength, since we know it won't be low-light performance or fast photos.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Mar 3, 2013)

iP337 said:


> So, will Canon actually try to compete with Nikon this time (in the $1000 range)


I doubt it, but hope springs eternal. 



> 1. Price, the Nikon D7100 and D5200 are proving to be great cameras in the $1000 range (give or take a $100 or 2). Also the Panasonic GH3 is another great camera to be had int his range.


For some people, the Panasonic GH3 will replace APS-C.



> I expect this "70D" to be a 7D with wifi and a slightly lower build quality with a reduction of minor features (1/4000th shutter, 1/200th flash sync, ...


The Canon 40D had a 30 - 1/8000 sec shutter and a Flash X-Sync of 1/250 sec. Why would the NEW 70D have specs worse than a camera released in 2007 ???


----------



## preppyak (Mar 3, 2013)

c.d.embrey said:


> The Canon 40D had a 30 - 1/8000 sec shutter and a Flash X-Sync of 1/250 sec. Why would the NEW 70D have specs worse than a camera released in 2007 ???


Because the flash sync on the 6D is 1/180 and 5D3 is 1/200, so, no way the 70D would go beyond the 5dIII. I'm not sure I agree with the 1/4000th, but, it seems to be the way both Canon and Nikon are differentiating lines (D600/D800 and 5D3/6D). Wouldn't surprise me if the 70D had 1/4000th, leaving the 1/8000th for the 7dII


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 3, 2013)

preppyak said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > The Canon 40D had a 30 - 1/8000 sec shutter and a Flash X-Sync of 1/250 sec. Why would the NEW 70D have specs worse than a camera released in 2007 ???
> ...



It might stay at 1/250. APS-Cs have smaller sensors, so it is less demanding requirement for the shutter assembly. The 60D and 7D have faster sync speeds than the 5D III already...

I'm hoping the 70D will be closer to the 7D II than the 4Ti. The Ti line gets refreshed more often than the xxD and xD lines, so in 3 or 4 years, the Rebels can approach the 70D in specs in time for the 70D to be refreshed.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 3, 2013)

That's one thing I liked about the 1D4; the 1/300 flash sync speed.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 3, 2013)

iP337 said:


> I expect this "70D" to be a 7D with wifi and a slightly lower build quality with a reduction of minor features (1/4000th shutter, 1/200th flash sync, 5fps, SD card slot, no PC sync and no headphone jack)


Since the 60D is already at 1/8000th shutter speed, it is a fairly good bet that a 70D will not be 1/4000th.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 3, 2013)

Pr0wler said:


> The plastic body which makes the 60D lighter is not really a bad thing on my list either.



+1 - when I bought the 60d I was very weary of the plastic body and even considered buying one of the last 50d - today I know that it doesn't make much of a difference, if I drop the camera the first thing to break is the lens or parts of the camera that aren't protected by a metal body either (displays, flash, ...).



[email protected] said:


> Looking good to be returning to build of 40d/50d hope it is in same body as the 7d and would come with Wi-fi and GPS like the great 6D.



I'm pretty sure it'll be the same body size as the 60d - Canon obviously thinks this size and layout has a future or they wouldn't have put the 6d in it. Imho the only questions are:

... will the 70d have gps/wifi and not an internal flash (that's where the antennas are on the 6d)? Or can they do both, probably in a full plastic body again for the gps/wifi signal?

... will Canon just do a 650d-style sensor update for live view af with maybe some iso optimizations like on the 6d - or will they really put a new sensor gen in it? My bet is that only the 7d2 in the end of 2013 will get a really new sensor, Canon has enough other firmware and hardware improvements in store to make the 70d a noticeable update from the 60d.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 4, 2013)

No new camera launches by Canon at Focus on Imaging, Birmingham. Camera world had dropped the 60d body to £ 510 (with Canon £ 60 cash back offer) and bundled Lightroom 4 and a 16GB SDHC card, they sold out! 

The 7d was not lowered in price but was also bundled with Lightroom 4 and strangely the same 16GB SDHC card even though the camera uses a CF UDMA card. The other company selling kit was Calumet but they were slightly more expensive than Camera World. 

Canon denied all knowledge as you would expect of a replacement for the 60d but we can safely assume from the show deal price its coming soon.


----------



## FTBPhotography (Mar 4, 2013)

I personally dont see why everyone feels the need to upgrade every two seconds. I need to upgrade my 3 year old 7D!

Meanwhile, its only got 1200 shutter clicks on it. :


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ive only just bought the Canon 7d my initial "list" of improvement for a a 7d MKII would be the following:- 

Slightly increased MP count to 20 - 22MP 
Second CF card slot or SDHC slot for recording JPEGS at same time as RAW to different cards
Twin DIGIC 5 for faster readout to cope with increased MP
A break from the Pro series cameras by adding articulating screen 

and thats it.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 4, 2013)

FTBPhotography said:


> I personally dont see why everyone feels the need to upgrade every two seconds. I need to upgrade my 3 year old 7D!
> 
> Meanwhile, its only got 1200 shutter clicks on it. :



That's almost new..... mine is at 2700 for this year and I am sure that some of the forum members are way beyond that.... if you figure that the shutter is rated for 150,000 clicks then at this rate you are set for the next 372 years before you reach the rated number of shots...


----------

